# Matty 2/23



## Slayer21SCB (Dec 29, 2017)

Went out yesterday with the wife to do some drifting. Wind was blowing good from east/southeast and had the bay all different colors. Water surface temp was 70.5 with lots of bait present. We stopped and fish many areas with pelicans and wife was flippin trout in the boat every stop. DSL, gulp and fat boys in 5â€™ water. We caught 9 fish total, all trout and everything released. Beautiful day to be on the water!























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks wonderful


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice Stern


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Nice Stern


On the bow!


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Very nice..... boat! Congrats are in order!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

teamfirstcast said:


> Very nice..... boat! Congrats are in order!!


Agreed...Her keel might be listing starboard just a tad


----------



## saltwaterjunky (Aug 17, 2012)

*DOH*

First boat I`ve seen with trolling motor on right side.....


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow! Nice day of fishing.


----------



## Slayer21SCB (Dec 29, 2017)

teamfirstcast said:


> Very nice..... boat! Congrats are in order!!


Team Laguna!! Victor built me 2 Lt. Wader 2â€™s Love em. Got a Liquid for my pops. Wife has a Smack daddy zephyr cove custom.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Yeah very nice and thanks for the report. Makes me want to get out too. I think I ma going to hit E Matty next Friday.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Boom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice report! Thanks 
Itâ€™s nice when put people put fishing reports on the fishing report forum!


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

*Laguna Customs*



Slayer21SCB said:


> Team Laguna!! Victor built me 2 Lt. Wader 2â€™s Love em. Got a Liquid for my pops. Wife has a Smack daddy zephyr cove custom.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


We need to get your "crew" some proper Laguna bling. Come by the Laguna booth at the Fishing Show next week, tell Vic there's a Laguna logo shirt for her, my compliments! :bluefish:


----------



## keywest244 (May 18, 2017)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

would be hard to fish with that going on.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice report. I was sure hoping the wind would've held back on Saturday.


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

You caught some snapper, didn't you?


----------



## Slayer21SCB (Dec 29, 2017)

RogerTherk said:


> You caught some snapper, didn't you?


Always.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

